# Flexible connection required for propane heater ?



## SteveB2175 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi,

I am installing a wall mounted ventless propane heater in my house (in a cold room).

A 100 gal tank will be setup on the outside of the house against the wall that the heater is mounted to. I will be piping less than 10 feet.

The simplest installation for me would be to bring the copper pipe right through the wall and connect it directly to the heater with a flared fitting. Note that I won't be piping through a crawl space. I'm going to drill a horizontal hole through the wall and feed the pipe through it. Oh, and I will have a drip leg, in case you were wondering.

Does this meet code or do I have to use a flexible connection ? If I have to use a flexible connection I don't even know what I would do with it. The heater mounts right to the wall (with a built in 1/2" spacer). The flex hose seems useless to me.

Thanks for helping with my first post !!

-Steve


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Codes vary all over, but most localities don't like homeowners doing gas piping themselves. If unsure, have a pro finish the job.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

You do not need to use a flex connector but you do need a gas cock (shutoff) inside the building adjacent to the appliance.


----------



## SteveB2175 (Dec 27, 2010)

rjniles said:


> You do not need to use a flex connector but you do need a gas cock (shutoff) inside the building adjacent to the appliance.


Thanks!!

Yes, a shutoff valve is part of the master plan.


----------



## Plumber26 (Nov 10, 2010)

You need to look at the manufacturers' instructions and find out what the local codes are and do whichever is more restrictive. I would advise if unfamiliar with gas to have the propane company run the line for you. If not, try and pull a permit yourself (if you can). If you can't, have a licensed pro do the job. It would suck for you to blow your house up and not be able to file a claim on your insurance for 10' of sub-par gas work. Plumber may charge 100-300 bucks for that type of job. (WORTH IT!)


----------



## SteveB2175 (Dec 27, 2010)

The propane company will be charging me for an inspection and has already told me that they will not hook up the gas if they don't certify that the job is done right (and they will charge me anyway).

Why is everyone having such a difficult time just helping to educate me ?

No disrespect intended, but I can't help but feel that some of you are self glorifying yourselves by proclaiming that you are the only ones who can handle this task.

I thought I could learn something here, I'll keep looking.


----------



## Plumber26 (Nov 10, 2010)

SteveB2175 said:


> The propane company will be charging me for an inspection and has already told me that they will not hook up the gas if they don't certify that the job is done right (and they will charge me anyway).
> 
> Why is everyone having such a difficult time just helping to educate me ?
> 
> ...


 
Look guy, I'm sure you are a smart person. I'm fully confident that you are capable of handling this task but, that is the best answer I can give you. If you don't know the codes, check with your city/county inspections dept. (NOT the gas company) and find out if you are #1 LEGALLY allowed to perform this task. ALOT of municipalities want this type of work done by a LICENSED PLUMBER! Do you think that I just got on the internet, learned how to do plumbing, and started piping gas systems in homes the first week? No, I don't think so. You are not going to "learn" what you need to know on the computer.
I'm all for "helping you" but there is a difference between helping you fix your broken toilet and helping you blow your house up.


----------



## 16d Fuse (Apr 7, 2011)

"....there is a difference between helping you fix your broken toilet and helping you blow your house up..."

This is my new favorite quote!


----------



## SteveB2175 (Dec 27, 2010)

Well now, this thread has been dead for quite a while, but since it's been reopened I'll reply.

For the record, I wasn't asking HOW to do the piping, but instead I was asking for clarification one one small part of the code. I have done hydraulic piping for years, so this isn't completely foreign to me.

In any event I completed the hook up without any problems and my wife and I have really enjoyed the extra heat.

In fact I'm adjusting the thermostat now, BOOM.............


----------

